# Stelvio Pass into Switzerland



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi All
Leaving tommorow for Switzerland 
planning to cut down through Austria then into Italy then Switzerland
The Question is 
Has anyone driven the Stelvio pass
If so is it ok for a 6.3 metre couchbuilt with 2.8jtd

The reason I ask is last year I wanted to do the Splugenpass but everyone I spoke to said it was to tight and narrow for a motorhome

Alan H


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alan look at this and make your own mind up :lol: : 




about half way through theirs an overcab M/H parked at the side of the road, bit further on two come the other way.

Olley


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi , 

we are in Switzerland now looking at a very wet Mont Blanc from the opposite side of lake Geneva. I've ridden the Stelvio on a M/bike and it was fun. according to the CC book the Stelvio is " 3rd highest pass in the Alps, 40 to 50 acute hairpins either side, all well engineered, good surface, traffic often heavy, hairpin bends too acute for long vehicles. not reccomended for caravans". We have a 8.5 Flair and after riding it on the bike I would'nt attempt it in a large M/home.

John


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking at the clip you don't get a sense of teh steepness (12.5%) or how narrow those hairpins & tunnels are.Our friend did it in a 4x4 with a demountable on the back.

John


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Olley
watched your link and a few more and saw plenty of motorhomes the same size as mine and bigger doing it

Stelvio it is then 

Alan H


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alan

We did it a lot of years ago in a Mini, and before the road was as good as it is now.

I loved it but we had to stop four times for Mrs Zeb to change her underwear. 8O 8O 

The video simply does not do it justice, but if you have the nerve it is an unforgettable experience.

Best of luck - not sure I would do it nowadays in a M/H. :roll:


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, we won't be attempting it, the reason being that the car trailer would be constantly braking all the way down, as would a caravan, of course. That, and the fact that Toby's Mum has a foot-wide yellow stripe up her back, exactly matching mine!

Two years ago we met a British couple who had taken their motorhome to the top of Mont Ventoux, as many do. On the way down, they had omitted to pull into a belvedere for half an hour or so, to admire the view, and let the brakes cool. Consequently, their vehicle was residing in a local garage, having the molten brakes rectified. Ouch!


----------

